# Debloque iCloud?



## Kevin Azul (12 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour je cherche un qui peux m aide a debloque un iCloud urgent ???


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2019)

Vous n'avez plus le code ?


----------



## Kevin Azul (12 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous n'avez plus le code ?


Non je sais plus mon email icloud et mot de passe


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2019)

Sur quel appareil Apple?


----------



## Kevin Azul (12 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur quel appareil Apple?


Enfaitz j ai achete le telephone a quelle qu un mais il ma vendu le tzlephone bloquer sais un iphone x


----------



## Madalvée (12 Janvier 2019)

Il faut voir avec la personne à qui il l'a volé.


----------



## Jura39 (12 Janvier 2019)

Demandez a la personne qui vous l'a vendu de le débloquer


----------

